# What is the right way to give your dog a bath?



## GermanShepherds (Mar 18, 2013)

just want to know the right way to give your dog a bath


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Get the dog wet, shampoo, more water, dry. Pretty basic stuff.

I like to use earthbath shampoo if that helps. Usually give about 2-3 baths per year.


----------



## GermanShepherds (Mar 18, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Get the dog wet, shampoo, more water, dry. Pretty basic stuff.
> 
> I like to use earthbath shampoo if that helps. Usually give about 2-3 baths per year.


wow 2-3 baths a year!! its kinda hard cus my GSD keeps running away so if i wet him with water he runs away


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Is your dog an indoor dog or does he live outside? Are you in the US?

My dogs live inside with me. They're fed a quality diet and they get brushed on a regular basis. They really don't smell, so there's no need to bathe more than that unless they get really muddy or go in the ocean.

And some dogs just don't like water. Bring lots of his favorite treats with you, so he doesn't want to run away. Keep a leash on him if you have to. Keep it as positive as possible and make it a good experience for him instead of something he feels he needs to run away from.


----------



## GermanShepherds (Mar 18, 2013)

he is an outside dog and sometimes we let him inside


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Use a leash. Tie it to a fence. Brush the dog out completely and remove the hair that has been brushed out. 

Use a hose that has a light spray to wet the coat. And wet him down, being careful around the head, ears, eyes. 

Apply shampoo and massage into the dogs coat all over, do the legs and up under the belly. 

Rinse with the hose. Pay attention to up under the belly where the water will need to be directe. Get all the soap off. Keep it on a light spray.

Crate the dog and let him dry completely. 

Brush him out again. 

Clip the toenails. 

Clean the ears with either a vinegar/water mixture, or an ear wash that is designed to dry the ear canal.

If he cannot handle a light spray, than you will need to use a tub, and pour water over him to wet and rinse him completely.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Most important part of bathing a dog is making absolutely sure you get all of the soap off of the underneath and around the belly area. If you leave soap it will dry their skin and make them itch, which will make them lick and then get diarrhea from the soap residue. So make sure you rinse well and thoroughly to keep that from happening. Nothing will spoil bath time fun like a case of the squirts. And try to keep it as positive and upbeat as you can and try to make it fun so the dog doesn't resist bathing in the future...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Take everything off the counters/out of the bathroom that you don't want wet, including things on the wall. 
Get a helper.
Have one hold on for dear life and the other one washes him. 

Thats just how to give my GSD a bath... other dogs are usually easier.


----------



## ofl52 (Apr 11, 2013)

Having a white coated shepherd along with our native red dirt makes for a pretty pink coated puppy and I have to bathe mine a bit more frequent than I really like- But he is a puppy that loves water then rolls in the dirt and then wants to crawl in bed with me...lol...

It took me a few times to get him to automatic jump on the grooming table in the house after a walk when he got wet so he could be toweled dry. Still working on wiping his feet at the door...lol...

I like to dilute my shampoo in a small bucket of warm water-then using a wash cloth I wash his face, ears, head-moving on to front half, back half-legs, feet and tummy. 
Since I started him at a young age I taught him commands to stand-turn-give me the foot I asked for...etc....I bathe him outside on a grooming table we built for him to stand on that is at the perfect working level.

My water hose has a valve on it so I can control the flow to get him wet-then rinsed really well after he is washed with the diluted shampoo.

I let him shake-then we go inside to be toweled dried-he has a grooming table in the house too that I use for his daily grooming, clipping nails as needed and other things (_boy do these white pups shed_). He has his own special spot called "the pallet" that he lays on-it is a folded queen size white blanket-he usually will stay on this until he is dry-Its his special place/spot that he get his treats/chewy toys etc-Only place he is allowed to chew on them.

It is awesome how fast these dogs/puppies learn, however, mine will do some of these things before I give the command and I know that can't be good in the long run and so I try to switch things up. If I get the brush he automatic jumps on the table stand to be brushed.

I got my puppy at 8wks and he is going on 7mo old and has had maybe 2 full baths and 10-12 sponge type baths and a bunch of wipe downs/spot cleanings...lol.....
During the 2 weeks when we go a lot of rain he needed more frequent soapy sponge baths that caused some dry skin and fuzzy hair-I followed them up with a human frizzy hair product-he loved it since he got a full body rub down with it and it smelled really good too. The things we do for our puppies...lol.....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Kittilicious said:


> Take everything off the counters/out of the bathroom that you don't want wet, including things on the wall.
> Get a helper.
> *Have one hold on for dear life* and the other one washes him.
> 
> Thats just how to give my GSD a bath... other dogs are usually easier.


:rofl: Ride 'Em Cowboy!!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One tip: if you are using _flea _shampoo to deal with an infestation, or even think there _might _be a flea or two, it's important to start washing at the head and work your way back to the tail. Don't forget between the toes, too. 

The fleas will run away from the flea shampoo. If you start at the back and work forward, they'll take cover in the dog's ears or on its nose. OTOH, you'll catch them with the lather on the back of the dog if you start at the head.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

roxy had her second bath today after bringing her home 3 months ago. This time it was outside in her pool. she didn't stink and her coat is beautiful so I didn't use shampoo. I just got a washcloth and wiped her down good and then let her splash around...dried her off..brushed her a bit and she's good to go.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> :rofl: Ride 'Em Cowboy!!


Thats about how it goes... you just grab on and hold.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Kittilicious said:


> Thats about how it goes... you just grab on and hold.


They should sell deep sea diver suits for this sort of thing.


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

I know it can't last forever, but Dani gets in the shower with me. I can pick her up and put her under the spray so she is thoroughly rinsed. She doesn't seem to mind it too much and I am sure she's clean this way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

in the summer i hose my dog down. i put shampoo and water
in a bucket. i pour the shampoo and water over him. i rub it
in. then i hose him down.

in the winter i place wet towels on the bottom of the
bath tub. i tell him "get in" or "step in". i i pour the shampoo
on him directly from the bottom. sometimes i'll use the bucket 
method. i rinse him with the shower hose. i cover the bathroom
floor with towels. i towel dry him. then i take him outside and tell
him to "shake". i bring him in and towel him off again.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

The hose if its HOT outside and rub him down with shampoo and conditioner. Then rinse again. He thinks its all a game so it's all good!!!! If I wanna spoil him I take him to the groomer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

http://youtu.be/dqeRnvM6nHE

Looks kinda like this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

1.- Take a stick.
2.- Throw stick into the river.
3.- Wait for dogs to bring it back.
4.- Repeat until your arm is sore.
5.- Let dogs run a while to dry before uploading them to the car.

That is my way of bathing the dogs


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I brought a bottle of dog shampoo to the lake, let her swim, then lathered, then let her swim again.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

I love doing it outside with the baby pool they play in.


----------

